# Ruger 375Win



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I traded my Marlin 375 for a Ruger #3, 375 singleshot a few months ago. The Marlin shot well I just didn't like the feel of the pistol
grip stock on a lever gun. The single shot allowed me to use pointed bullets, and heavier loads. The only problem I ran into with
the #3, is scope mounting. You are limited to what you can do because of action and scope positioning.I spent over 4 hrs and
3 scopes, before I got it sighted in, almost. I ended up with a old Burris 2x8, Only thing I had that gave me the right eye relief and
clearance for the action. The good news is the Speer 235gr Semi-Spitzers out of the #3, shot like a target gun. Was shooting 100
yds/ Caldwell Lead Sled, shot the best group I ever shot with any 375win. Still need a click or two right, ran out of loads before I
could fine tune. Wish I had put Burris on 1st, instead of shooting up ammo on other two scopes. I could fudge a couple clicks but
have couple more weeks to fine tune before season.


----------



## ddcollier (Feb 13, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 223503
> I traded my Marlin 375 for a Ruger #3, 375 singleshot a few months ago. The Marlin shot well I just didn't like the feel of the pistol
> grip stock on a lever gun. The single shot allowed me to use pointed bullets, and heavier loads. The only problem I ran into with
> the #3, is scope mounting. You are limited to what you can do because of action and scope positioning.I spent over 4 hrs and
> ...


its hard to get everything, i acquired a never fired winchester big bore 94 in 375 win. had hard time finding ammo. now its crunch time,shoot it or keep in unfired condtion.. i have box of factory win 200 gr power point. its a beautiful rifle, my objection to it is win.'s eject out the top an i want a scope but dont want to put a side plate to mount it


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

My advice, if rifle has no sentimental value, is sell it unfired. Use the money to buy something more practical.
I had several 375win over the years, and have extensive loading equipment , or I probably wouldn't fool with
one. A few years ago the cartridges that are now legal in Ohio for deer, were hard to sell or trade. Guys that
hunt out of state wanted HV rifles. Very few wanted big bore LV guns. A few guys that had pistols for the magnum cartridges,would be interested in the carbines for the same cartridge, just as range toys to plink with.
To get the most out of 375win, pointed bullet helps, no good in tube magazine. You should get $1000-$1200
out of your rifle, at least $75 for a box of ammo. That gives you plenty of money for a rig you can buy ammo
for,with change.


----------



## ddcollier (Feb 13, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> My advice, if rifle has no sentimental value, is sell it unfired. Use the money to buy something more practical.
> I had several 375win over the years, and have extensive loading equipment , or I probably wouldn't fool with
> one. A few years ago the cartridges that are now legal in Ohio for deer, were hard to sell or trade. Guys that
> hunt out of state wanted HV rifles. Very few wanted big bore LV guns. A few guys that had pistols for the magnum cartridges,would be interested in the carbines for the same cartridge, just as range toys to plink with.
> ...


that sounds like good advice. i would love to hunt with it but shame to take a nice collectable down a notch an then sell anyway. the little bit of research i did on the caliber it seemed to be one of the flatter shooting straight walls


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

That why I'm using it. With pointed bullets it can be flattened out a little more. Most shoots down here are close.
Then there is the big buck you see crossing field or power line, that use to be out of range. Off a rest 300yds
is doable now.


----------

